# Gobble Gobble



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

TIME FOR TALKIN' TURKEY
Ohio's fall wild turkey season fast approaching



AKRON, OH - Hunters are encouraged to start preparing for Ohio's upcoming fall wild turkey hunting season, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 

The 16-day fall wild turkey hunting season begins Saturday, October 9 and runs through Sunday, October 24. The fall archery-only wild turkey season opens Monday, October 25 and ends Sunday, November 28. Thirty-six counties are open for fall turkey hunting.

"Excellent reproductive success this past summer should equate to higher wild turkey abundance during the 2004 fall turkey hunting season compared to the last two years," said Dave Swanson, ODNR Division of Wildlife turkey management leader. Swanson said Ohio's statewide wild turkey flock now numbers more than 160,000 birds.

Fall wild turkey season hunting hours are one-half hour before sunrise to sunset during the 16-day regular fall turkey season and one-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset during the archery only season. The bag limit is one turkey of either sex per hunter per season. A fall turkey permit is required in addition to a current Ohio hunting license. All harvested turkeys must be taken to an official turkey check station by 8 p.m. the day of harvest. "If you are unsure of a check station in your area, consult the 2004-2005 hunting regulations or call the District Three office at (330) 644-2293," reminds Dan Kramer, wildlife management supervisor for northeast Ohio. 

Hunters should be aware that the fall turkey season will partially overlap the Special Area Muzzleloader Season (October 25-30) deer hunt on three state-owned areas: Wildcat Hollow and Salt Fork state wildlife areas, and Shawnee State Forest. Turkey hunting will not be allowed on these areas during those dates. 

More than 26,000 hunters pursued wild turkeys in the state last fall, harvesting 2,060 turkeys. The first fall wild turkey hunting season in Ohio was in 1996.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw a mother Gobbler and about 10 of her little ones crossing the road by the dam at Stonelick Lake this summer. I thought that was pretty neat. I think turkeys are going to be like deer which have become like rabbits.


----------

